# Sourcing Dorian Torx screws replacements?



## Alan H. (Nov 15, 2017)

I need to buy some Torx screws for a Dorian threading tool I have. 

The Dorian number is GTS-IM. (Also found anohter number in my searching DOR- 3310190964)

*Are these Dorian screws proprietary or are they a standard?  * 

I have found them at a couple of places at about 4 bucks each.  Looks like they tend to gall a bit and I wouldn't mind having a few on hand. 

Here's an enlarged photo of it.  For scale, it's 0.391" long.


----------



## ddickey (Nov 15, 2017)

That looks like an undercut head. You can get those at McMaster-Carr.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 15, 2017)

I'll bet it's proprietary as it has a shoulder, most standard screws that length are fully threaded. Check McMaster Carr, if they don't have it, its non standard.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 15, 2017)

ddickey said:


> That looks like an undercut head. You can get those at McMaster-Carr.


I looked at McMaster early this morning and didn't see one with a shoulder.  But maybe I didn't look deep enough.


----------



## mksj (Nov 15, 2017)

These are usually standard sizes, either metric or US thread. I use to source mine from an eBay seller that had US made hardware, but no longer see them. I would go to Carbide Depot, much better pricing then Dorian. Usually the hardware specs are on the side of the holder for some insert holders.

http://www.carbidedepot.com/


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 15, 2017)

Here's the correct screw needed.  The picture is not correct.  This screw that Dorain uses has a 6-40 UNF thread on it.  It is not metrc

https://www.ebay.com/itm/24-286-036...d=390971374014&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

I doubt your going to get a standard flat head socket screw to work in place of this one.

Ken


----------



## darkzero (Nov 15, 2017)

If I need a screw right away I go to my local Travers & pick one up but I'd rather wait if possible (see below). The screws are branded with their in house name (TTC) but they seem to be good quality. They carry most parts for Dorian tool holders where MSC doesn't. I'd rather go to my local MSC though whenever possible, I'm not a fan of Travers.

But if I don't need one in a hurry, I normally buy my replacement screws from ebay seller jazzd4golf which is my first choice. They've been selling insert screws for a while & have a great selection as well as quality. Just need to do your reseach when buying what you need to make sure the specs match in case the description doesn't.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Pieces-...671440?hash=item256ecc47d0:g:5P0AAMXQO21Rupgw


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 15, 2017)

Will, that's the guy I was looking for.  He's definitely a lot cheaper, and why he didn't show up on ebay when I searched, I don't know.   

Yeah, the listing I posted above, shows a Travelers Tool Co. part number.  Wonder if "Drill Spot" is Travelers?

Ken


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 15, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Here's the correct screw needed.  The picture is not correct.  This screw that Dorain uses has a 6-40 UNF thread on it.  It is not metrc
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/24-286-036-GTS-1-INSERT-TORX-SCREW/390971394057-I?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=41375&meid=71ae369a284c4bb29b830b54b7b94256&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=390971374014&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> ...


Ken, 
The photo above is of an actual screw that came out of the Dorian threading tool.  

I am afraid that it is metric.  The spec on the screw is stenciled on the side of the tool.  GTS-1M.  I am assuming the M means metric.   Is your Dorian different?

Here's the stencil on the side of my tool.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 15, 2017)

Will, thanks for the ebay seller.  I searched his store for the GTS-1*M.  *

The link you provided looks very good.  Perhaps I will call Dorian tomorrow to confirm my tool requires metric.  Probably not much chance of getting any help from them though based on my prior experiences.  The haven't yet learned how to spell customer service.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 15, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Wonder if "Drill Spot" is Travelers?



Drill Spot is not Travers. Drill Spot is just a "broker". AFAIK they don't actually stock anything, whatever you purchase from them will be drop shipped from the supplier, Travers is one of their suppliers. Generally their prices are higher than going direct but there were a couple of times where I found Drill Spot's pricing to be cheaper so I purchased from them.




Alan H said:


> Will, thanks for the ebay seller.  I searched his store for the GTS-1*M.  *
> 
> The link you provided looks very good.  Perhaps I will call Dorian tomorrow to confirm my tool requires metric.  Probably not much chance of getting any help from them though based on my prior experiences.  The haven't yet learned how to spell customer service.



For something like this, I personally wouldn't even bother calling Dorian. Easy enough to figure out on your own.

Most of my indexable tools are Dorian & pretty much all of the indexable tools I use (as well as those that are not Dorian) that use screw down inserts use metric screws. In this case it's not about where the tools are made that determines the type of thread, I believe it has to do with ISO standards for inserts & is why screw down inserts are usually metric.

That's the reason why I mentioned to research first before buying from that vendor. The link I posted was just a quick search, it may not actually be the correct ones, I don't know. Tool manufacturers use their own odd P/Ns for screws. I would just measure the screw & see if that ebay seller has something suitable for replacement. Or message the ebay seller, I'm sure he can help you get the correct screws.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 15, 2017)

Alan H said:


> Ken,
> The photo above is of an actual screw that came out of the Dorian threading tool.
> 
> I am afraid that it is metric.  The spec on the screw is stenciled on the side of the tool.  GTS-1M.  I am assuming the M means metric.   Is your Dorian different?
> ...


Allan,

Mine is quite a bit older than yours.  I do recall it having an 6-40 thread.  Of course, it's now a straight hole thru from my screwing around instead of finding the correct screw for it.  That may have been the reason why I drilled out the threads.

I do agree with Will on everything today uses ISO metric threads on tool holder screws.

Be real easy to to find out, try a M3 tap and see if it will start.  I wouldn't force it or try to run it all the way thru.  Just far enough in to valudate the thread.  Better yet, us a M3 screw, that way you don't break a tap off.

Ken


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 15, 2017)

darkzero said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . .
> For something like this, I personally wouldn't even bother calling Dorian. Easy enough to figure out on your own.
> . . . . .


Dang Will, but my cheater board doesn't go small enough.  

That means I will have to get the Optivisor on, find my thread gauges, and get a caliper going!


----------



## darkzero (Nov 16, 2017)

Alan H said:


> Dang Will, but my cheater board doesn't go small enough.
> 
> That means I will have to get the Optivisor on, find my thread gauges, and get a caliper going!
> 
> ...



Haha, I hear ya. I have thread checker thingies also but the portable ones that are on a cable, smallest size is M4 also.

You might not have to go through the trouble. Looks like you're right about the M being metric. Found the specs on Travers' website.

GTS-1 = 6-40
GTS-1M =M3.5×6.0 (.390" length)


----------



## darkzero (Nov 16, 2017)

Well I did a quick search & it seems like everyone's price is about the same $4ea. but shipping kills it. Some places require a min quantity order too.

If it comes down to it, I can go to my local Travers & buy them for you & ship them to you. Won't be saving a whole lot on shipping but considering they're just screws it does sure seem like a lot of money for shipping.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 16, 2017)

There's bound to be something else Alan could buy to add to the order to balance out the shipping so it doesn't look so bad.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 16, 2017)

Will thanks for the kind offer but Ken is spot on!  I will buy a thing or two from Travers sometime soon.  I have their latest sale magazine here in the shop and will get to shopping!

Too bad that McMaster appears not to sell them or I could add it to my weekly order.

BTW, Travers sells them on ebay in a bag of 5.  I also sent a note to the ebay seller that sells all the US made insert screws.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 16, 2017)

Will, I received a message back from the ebay seller and while he doesn't have them at the moment,  he is now going to and will have them listed in about a week.   He promised to send me a note when he them listed. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 10, 2017)

Thought I would close the loop on this.  The gent who sells on ebay acquired the GTS-1M screws I needed and I bought them from him.  He uses an ebay store front as www.toolholder-fasteners.com.   He seems very customer focused and his prices are good.  Didn't really need a box but this was more economical than other sources I found for them.   Now I have a lifetime supply for me and my kin!


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 10, 2017)

Good guy.  I've bought lock pins and screws from him in the past.  Good old made in USA stuff as far as I know!


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 10, 2017)

Ken, you're correct on USA sourcing and his prices appear to be reasonable. He is very responsive to messages. I've saved his card.  Anyone who needs his contact info other than eBay store can PM me.


----------

